# Au Jus



## sausageface (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking to see if anyone out there has a good recipe for a Au Jus  Thks


----------



## eman (Aug 29, 2015)

To make good au jus you need the drippings from a beef something you have cooked. I  brown a hand full of diced onions ,add the pan drippings and then add a box of low sodium beef broth.  If you want to get fancy add a 1/2 cup red wine and then reduce the liquid by half.


----------



## smokinx (Dec 27, 2015)

I've got a real good au jus recipe but it takes time. Start with a med to large stock pot (depending on what size bones you have).
Along with that you will need:

1c each chopped: 
Celery, onion, carrot, and green pepper
4-5c beef drippings
1-6" sprigfresh rosemary
2-6" sprigs fresh thyme
2 tablespoons minced garlic
Salt and CBP
1/2 G. Water
Beef bones (I save mine throughout the year and throw in the freezer until I've got a good bit) 
1 cup shiraz(best),madeira, or even marsala

If the bones are uncooked:season lightly with kosher salt and CBP. Throw them in the oven @ 425 for 30 mins or until the meat bits that are stuck to the bones starts to brown. Remove and set aside. 

In the stock pot brown the veggies and garlic over med heat in 1c of the beef drippings until tender. 

Deglaze with 1c of above wine (shiraz/Madeira/marsala) 

Add the remaining beef drippings, beef bones, and enough water to just about cover the bones. 

Heat to a rolling boil then reduce heat to a simmer and Reduce by half.

Take the fresh thyme and rosemary and tie them in a bundle with butchers twine or in cheesecloth and drop it in. 

Give a good stir and give it a taste. Remember the flavor will increase from here, even if you take it off the heat now. 

When everything is tasting good, remove from the heat and chill. Leaving to rest overnight is best. 

After a good resting period skim any solidified fat off the top, and strain. You can toss the bones and the herbs.
 If you want a really rich jus, blend the veggies with 1 cup of the au jus and add back to the stock pot. 

Bring au jus back to a simmer and it's ready to serve. 




Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 27, 2015)

This is the best I've found. Courtesy of Chef Jimmy J:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121418/looking-for-chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus-recipe


----------



## sausageface (Dec 29, 2015)

will have to collects some bones but will  give it a shot  always looking for good recipes


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> This is the best I've found. Courtesy of Chef Jimmy J:
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121418/looking-for-chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus-recipe




Best Smokey Au Jus around! We like to sub a good porter or stout for the wine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys...I have made Stock with bones and then used that instead of Broth in the Smokey Au Jus. but the recipe was designed to be made "on the fly" and quick while the Beef is in the smoker and resting. I always have 2Qt Beef Broth in the Pantry but rarely have beef bones and the time to brown and cook them all day for a quality stock...JJ


----------

